# JSP Seite verlassen



## peterandree (28. Jul 2008)

mir ist ein portlet vor die Füsse geschmissen worden und ich soll jetzt folgendes machen.

JSP mit Struts: Ich möchte gerne dem user beim verlassen der Seite einen Savedialog anbieten. Wie kann ich überwachen, ob das aktuelle tile verlassen wird?


----------



## ps (28. Jul 2008)

Stop. Ein Portlet hat seinen eigenen Lifecycle. Programmierst du ein Portlet hast du keinen einfluss auf die Seite (also das Portal). Du kannst nur überwachen ob das Portlet geschlossen wird, ob es minimiert wird, vergrößert, etc.
Hierzu siehe die Portlet API.

Das hat aber nichts mit JSP zu tun.


----------



## peterandree (28. Jul 2008)

sorry, mein fehler. es geht mir weniger darum, das portlett zu überwachen als mehr darum, zu sehen, ob user sich durch irgendwelche links innerhalb des portlets klicken. 

Habs aber gelöst, mit onunload() events

Trotzdem Danke!


----------

